# Rotting Corpses Left at Undertakers



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.uk.msn.com/odd-news/article.aspx?cp-documentid=147617378


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Guess some people just shouldn't be trying to run a business.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well if he did leave those bodies there i am sure we will see him on ghost hunters soon being haunted by those lost souls.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I love the quote "Definitely not. Definitely not. I'm almost positive,"
Sounds like it's a real headscratcher for him. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Phil said:


> I love the quote "Definitely not. Definitely not. I'm almost positive,"
> Sounds like it's a real headscratcher for him. LOL


LOL, it does have that Rain Man feel to it, doesn't it?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Seriously.... he lost his license twice before, yet he is "almost sure" he didnt do it.

hmmm. ?!?! hahaha.

Ugh, the poor families of anyone who was to be cremated there - wondering who the bodies were... sheesh.


----------

